# Mark III Navigation Question



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi,
On my Mercedes, I can get the map display to come on as default when I start the car (after of course pressing the "I accept" button), and the music from the cd changer starts playing in the background.

Is there a similar way to accomplish this with the MKIII navigation system?

When I turn on the car, it always seems to default to the "MAIN MENU" screen - so irritating - I would just like the "I accept" screen to come on...

Thanks!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

roadie said:


> Hi,
> On my Mercedes, I can get the map display to come on as default when I start the car (after of course pressing the "I accept" button), and the music from the cd changer starts playing in the background.
> 
> Is there a similar way to accomplish this with the MKIII navigation system?
> ...


You can get rid of the "ACCEPT" screen by getting a device from here (http://www.bmw-accept.com) that simulates a button press. My MK IV goes right to the map display, if that was what I was looking at before I shut the car off. I think the MK III will do the same if you update it to the latest OS software. What version are you running right now?

To find out version number, go the the SET or SETTINGS menu and look at the sequence of characters in the upper right hand corner. Yours will look something like 3-1/50 or 3-1/63. The latter is the latest version available for your MK III.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> You can get rid of the "ACCEPT" screen by getting a device from here (http://www.bmw-accept.com) that simulates a button press.


Just out of curiousity, I went to that web site, and they want $195.99 for the module. For $3 more, you could buy a StealthOne (using either alee's group buy or the Bimmerfest 2004 discount code I posted) and get an interface to the V1 radar detector as well. Also, the StealthOne's timeout before pressing the Accept button is customizable.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Just out of curiousity, I went to that web site, and they want $195.99 for the module. For $3 more, you could buy a StealthOne (using either alee's group buy or the Bimmerfest 2004 discount code I posted) and get an interface to the V1 radar detector as well. Also, the StealthOne's timeout before pressing the Accept button is customizable.


If you have a Valentine One and wish to integrate the display onto your NAV screen, then it certainly makes sense to buy the $239 Jaric Design Stealth One. However, if you do not have a V1 detector, then the bmw-accept.com solution is better for several reasons:
It's less expensive by $43 (unless you join the group buy, in which case it's only $3 less expensive)

It's much easier to install. The unit simply plugs in-line with your CD changer or, if you don't have a changer, it plugs into the harness where your changer would have been. Literally a two minute install with no splicing of wires. It's plug and play. I can tell you from first-hand experience that it's not a good idea to tap into the iBus with a 3M splice connector!

The bmw-accept.com solution doesn't have configurable timers because it doesn't need them. Much time was spent analyzing the message traffic on the iBus to understand the conditions that cause the ACCEPT screen to appear or not to appear. The bmw-accept.com module does not insert inappropriate button presses, even though your ACCEPT screen may not appear at all or may appear much later than usual due to opening of doors or other combinations of inputs. I know, since I helped test the early prototypes. This was not done as an afterthought to an existing product. This was designed from the ground up to do nothing but eliminate the ACCEPT screen and it does it very well.

If it's not worth that much money to you to kill the ACCEPT screen, then don't buy it. But I'm pretty confident that this little device does a better job of killing the ACCEPT screen with less fuss and no configuration required than the Stealth One. Make no mistake, if I had a V1 detector instead of my Passport 8500, I would already own a Stealth One.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> The bmw-accept.com solution doesn't have configurable timers because it doesn't need them. Much time was spent analyzing the message traffic on the iBus to understand the conditions that cause the ACCEPT screen to appear or not to appear. The bmw-accept.com module does not insert inappropriate button presses, even though your ACCEPT screen may not appear at all or may appear much later than usual due to opening of doors or other combinations of inputs. I know, since I helped test the early prototypes. This was not done as an afterthought to an existing product. This was designed from the ground up to do nothing but eliminate the ACCEPT screen and it does it very well.


All of your points are well taken. I just want to address a possible misconception regarding this one point - the configurable delay is _not_ to help the S1 "get it right" - it is so the NAV legal disclaimer message displays for "long enough" that nobody gets into trouble. The adjustment isn't in the normal menus, but is in the additional "secret" menus described in the S1 forums.

I have been running beta S1 firmware since before I left for Bimmerfest, and once the auto-accept feature started working, I've only seen one "misfire" where it pushed the button when it shouldn't have. It knows the difference between a short and long NAV sleep and takes appropriate measures. I installed the S1 1.3 production software Friday and will be keeping an eye on things to see if the misfire happens again.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> You can get rid of the "ACCEPT" screen by getting a device from here (http://www.bmw-accept.com) that simulates a button press. My MK IV goes right to the map display, if that was what I was looking at before I shut the car off. I think the MK III will do the same if you update it to the latest OS software. What version are you running right now?
> 
> To find out version number, go the the SET or SETTINGS menu and look at the sequence of characters in the upper right hand corner. Yours will look something like 3-1/50 or 3-1/63. The latter is the latest version available for your MK III.


Hi, This is GREAT information. Actually I think I will need to update the OS - because the nav on this car does not return to map view when I shut off and restart the car. VERY irritating - always defaults back to the CD or Radio or Menu screen, but never defaults back to the nav screen.

Also, shouldn't it have that big beautiful BMW logo appear on start up?

I definitely have the original OS that came with the car...


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I have been running beta S1 firmware since before I left for Bimmerfest, and once the auto-accept feature started working, I've only seen one "misfire" where it pushed the button when it shouldn't have. It knows the difference between a short and long NAV sleep and takes appropriate measures. I installed the S1 1.3 production software Friday and will be keeping an eye on things to see if the misfire happens again.


What happens if you or a passenger push the ACCEPT button by accident right after the lawyer screen appears? Do you get an extra button press from the Stealth One or does it know to sit still quietly? It took me a while to break the habit of hitting that stupid button after starting the car. I still do it from time to time.


----------

